# bubblicious & Purple buds microgrow



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 1, 2007)

Sence my white widow seedling didnt make it, i replaced it with a bubblicious. My Purp Bud is comeing along nicely i been about a week sence it came above the ground Fridayim planing on getting my T5 fixture from HTG supplies. Right now i have 3 cfl's and 2x2 sunleaves saturn on them.Ima end up loseing my cfl's when i get the T5. I put poly up around the sides and the bottum of the dresser. well heres the pics not much but its something. Oh yea i almost forgot, Meet   GeNe, my new hookah 

View attachment Bubble1.bmp


----------



## SSwest (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a few bubblicious going right now myself.  A nice compact bushy plant, at least so far.  I'm three weeks in, I'll try to post some pics for you.  Good luck bro.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 1, 2007)

im glad you said it waz compact, cause that makes it even better for LST and ill have many clone sites to choose from


----------



## SSwest (Oct 1, 2007)

I've kept the like about 8-10'' away from the plants thus far and there only about 4-5'' at three weeks, but very bushy.  You should have no problem.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 1, 2007)

cool cause ill be ordering a t5 this week and those puppies or great


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 1, 2007)

*Hey Blunt, your little plant looks great...and your little GeNe is adorable and looks very user-friendly!!  :hubba: 

Bummer that your WW didn't make it...  But it looks like you are on your way to bigger and better things!*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 1, 2007)

i had wanted to try the WW soooo sooooo badddd but it didnt work out, so im hopeing for bubblicious to pull through. the PB is takeing off,..... a lili dont have all my lights on cause the heat will spike up to 87*+ and i dont want it that high at all. so im going with the t5, ive herd its preety powerful putting out 10,000lumens i cant wait to get it, then ima have to redo m set up


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 2, 2007)

My bubblicious has made it above the soil waiting on the seed to come off. 2day i will start tieing down my plant. I like to start training at week1 so the stem can be easly moved and within week 3-4 of veg it would have made a perment bend init and hopefully much side growth. by then i will have my T5. Ill have pics of the tie down in a lil while


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2007)

*Everything is looking great BFOK.   I'm like a proud father everytime one of our seeds breaks the surface.   Anyway looking great and will be following along on your journey. Here's some GREEN MOJO for them little ladies. :aok: *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 2, 2007)

Speaking of lil ladies TBG my wife wants me to put a chuch seed to germ jus incase the unthinkable happen and i get all males. Im really thinking about it but 2 plants and a few clones(when i come to that will be enough work to move when its time to move to our own house, and thats when the real fun will start ill be getting a HPS light then and jus use my flurs for veg and clone in the set up i got now


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck on your grow Blunt.........Looking nice so far on the babies.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2007)

Great choice of strains to do a side by side with. You going to make hybrids?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 2, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Great choice of strains to do a side by side with. You going to make hybrids?


 
I plan on crossing all the strains i have. in specily the Church, cause all there iz are fem seeds. But PurpleBurbble sounds good lol:hubba: A white purple hrbrid. may have good medical benifits also. If i get a male then i will cross it with a clone that ima take around week5 hopefuly they gone and take root quick and by week7 i can start flower. 

The PB responds vary well at LST i jus took the pics 15 min ago, i had tied it down 1:00 befor i left. when i came back its almost right back up looking at the lights. The 1st pic shows the counter tie you need that so you wont up root it, pic 2 is the tie downi pulled it down till the counter tie waz kinds tight but to tight. the 3rd pic shows the space i left in the counter ties to allow stem growth, if you notice how its curveing up to the light a lil bit


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 3, 2007)

looked in on the plants to day and the seed is of the bubblicious and in about another day or 2 i will need to tie the PB in a new direction. It's really growing fast, must be that F1hybrid vigor, les jus hope that it turns out to be a lady.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 4, 2007)

Everythings going smoothly. The bubblicious is going strong, and the pb is really takeing off like a 747 jet!!! The under side of the leaves and most of the stems are turning purple.Ima try to get some new pics in for yall, it still really not much to see but ill have something to show


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 4, 2007)

Good luck with the Bubblicious! So, I'll be watching to see how your's are doing. I got some of those same beans incoming, coincidently. Good to hear it's doing so well.

I'm also gonna try my luck with some of the White Widow and Bubblelicious.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 4, 2007)

Ima redo the WW in a few months mine died after a few days of growth. i hope my other WW seeds dont do the same.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 4, 2007)

more pics!!! 1 of the bubblicious seedling. i got a red circle around the side growth that growing after 1 ina half weeks from above ground. this lil plant got a mind of it's own. it dont even look like i tied it down. tomorrow i will bend it over in another direction prehaps towards the counter tie. I will also be placeing my order for my T5 light. Ive been consulting with my T5 expert(thanx DL) and im thinking on getting 2, yes 2 T5's (the lil 2foot ones) with a combine lumens of 20,000!!! although this may be the last time i flower in this box, it will make an excellent veg and grow chamber.ill update yall tomorrow on what ima do


----------



## dmack (Oct 5, 2007)

thats going to be one pretty bushy plant. Nice dark green.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 5, 2007)

Bubblishous looking great.  Nice and pretty and green!  Keep up the good work........

PB


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice man!  They sure are coming along nicely!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 5, 2007)

Well i couldnt go with 2 T5 but i did get 1,and ill be adding a few more warm CFL's to when it's time for flower, like 3 more weeks. But ima take some clones with in the next week or 2. The pb will be ready to take clones vary soon, the side growth that i took a pic of, well it got a lil height to it  and that will 1 i take.And it's been tied down again. the bubbl leaves are getting bigger and i see new growth now. O h i cant wait to see what the sex of these will be. Les hope all ladies


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2007)

*Sup mang. I see the little ladies are off and running and looking great.   Whatever your doing keep it up because they seem to love it. :aok: *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah your doing a good job there BFOK, keep it up.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 6, 2007)

jus got done tracking my package and it should be here tuesday. I had got some Rockwool / Stonewool MACRO PLUGS for my clones. tuesday also marks 2weeks for the pb, so it will get it's first drink of grow big. the newgrowth on the bubblicious are really noticable. temps stay no higher then 85 in the day 75-77 at night, with a humidity of 33-40%. i think the improvements i made to the grow box(adding poly and a T8 fixture iz all i really did) keeps everything in order. ill know what other improvements needs to be made after i set the new light in and let it run for a few hours. really jus keep a eye on temp getting higher then thoses above.


----------



## SSwest (Oct 7, 2007)

Any new updates, I have a pic of bubblelicious at 28 days in my journal, nice and bushy.


----------



## simo123 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Hey BFOK best of luck everything is looking great man keep up the good work*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 7, 2007)

SSwest said:
			
		

> Any new updates, I have a pic of bubblelicious at 28 days in my journal, nice and bushy.


 
SS, thats up to date, off by a few days. dont look as good as yours do yet but it's getting there. It starting on its 2nd set of leaves now(after the single blade leaves). I hope it do the same as yours, cause it's next-pot-neighbor will be ready to get clippings taken this week by the looks of the side growth, and i would really like for it to get as bushy.


----------



## Syke (Oct 8, 2007)

what are you using to tie yours down with?
and does anyone have any suggestions for a tie down?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 9, 2007)

i use twine like you see in the pic. jus look at the pics thats the best suggestion i can give you. i will be updateing tomorrow so jus be checking up for updates and sny "Q"s jus ask. this is to help people out with a lil micro grow of there own and with limited space.

yesterday i tied down the bubblicious, and it's come along nicely. the leaves carry a slight sweet smell yummmm. and the pb, well.......its growing like crazy. newgrowth on is about 1/4th of a inch in lenth. and i think thats vary well for being 2weeks old, wich reminds me i jus got done mixing up it's 1st dose of grow big it will be given tomorrow. pics tomorrow


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 9, 2007)

i recieved my new T5 light today and already set it up. My Pb has some yellow on the leaves but it's from N def and today it got its 1st feeding to day. So that shouldnt be a problem. I tied it down the other day along with the bubblicious and i plan on tieing at every other node to allow the top growth to expand and let the leaves get a lil bigger be4 it gets tied. The bubblicious ha a retarded leaf, 1 of the finger didnt fully devlope. well heres the pics i promised


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 9, 2007)

*Looking great BFOK. I wouldn't worry about them bottom leaves as they are always the first to die and fall off. Once again looking great and keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok, comeing close to the end of week2. I got a few vary good looking clone sites that iv been looking at, about 2 maybe3, take them near the mid of week3. Im really likeing the branching of the PB, the bushiness, and overall look of the plant. Its a greedy lil beast, tuesday i gave it's 1st drink of nutes at full dose to stop the yellow, and it acted like it wanted more the next day so thursday i gave it 1/2 cup more then last time and today shes (hopefully) looking great. Temps are steady at 83-85* wit a humidity of 28%. The bubblicious is doing good aswell, not growing as fast as the pb, It will get its 1st drink of nutes next week. Newgrowth is comeing along ok on it not sure if ima wait to get clones off it cause if i take clones from the Pb on week 3, it could be week5 till they take root and i wanna flower at week 6 or 7.  Ill have pics up l8ter on 2day.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking and sounding great!  Hope they're all females!

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 13, 2007)

I went on and decided to take the clones now. and i jus got done takeing some pics with a good cam. everything is doing A-O-K. The clones are small kinda but most of the stem is in the rockwool(i think that what it is ). I put rooting hormone on the clippings and on the inside of the medium. It waz pre split for cutting and seedlings. as soon as thes take root ill be throwing my grow into flower. Switch the bulbs to bloom and set the timer.Had to start a week or so early cause everythings almost done at the house we moveing to and i should be able to finish it off there . What a great way to break in a new house!!! No landlord, so no "hey i need to come and take a look at the house tomorrow" and that would mean i would have to take everything down. None of that!!! ha ha:hubba: . 
Im hopeing these take root quick so i can gone and find out what WE(this is our grow) have:hairpull:  Please let it be ladies,....Atleast 1 so i can do a lil cross. Nuff of my babbling heres the new pics. 1. is the setup, in a small dresser,2 and 8 is Bubblicious, 3-7 and 9 is the Purple Bud
and the last pic is the clones


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great so far!   :headbang2:


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 15, 2007)

*Hey BFOK!!!  First, you plants look very happy and beautiful!! Love the bushy, stocky look of the bubblicious  

Second, congratulations on moving into your new house!!!!  :aok: *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 15, 2007)

thanx RD, i wont be moveing to my new house till like the 1st of the month. I jus couldnt wait no more. So i went on and started up my micro grow. This dresser im growing in will be my veg/clone box for when i move. Ima have a closet with about 4-5 nice sized plants in there and a few clones so i can see whats what and get rid of the male un less i have good breeding trats then ims ju save the pollen from the clone. ima order my hps in a few weeks also need to start saveing for it like now so i can gone and order it and have it here in time for the move and i can put that on these here for flower. I tied the plants down today so ima update with a few new pics tomorrow


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 15, 2007)

oh ye RD r u all set for you in door grow??


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 15, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> oh ye RD r u all set for you in door grow??


 
*No, I'm not, thanks for asking, BFOK, I'm am at a bit of a stand-still with it right now.  We are planning on listing our house for sale in January or February, that may not give me enough time to finish up the grow before people and real estate agents would start wanting to preview the house, etc.  *

*I need to make up my mind soon, though. *

*Love you plans for a closet space for the grows in your new house, though.  We were looking at homes today and I find myself making sure I have an area outside to grow without neighbors seeing, but if we get a new house, I'll have to keep my eyes open for possible 'closet grow space'!!*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 15, 2007)

Im too high right now nothing really to update but here the picx of 2day. if i think of something ill be back but its off to play the game i jus got . Oh yea ya see my applebees togo cloner:holysheep::hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 16, 2007)

3 weeks in to growing the Pb, 2 weeks for Bubblicious. Everything seems A-O-K  . The Pb  has more clone site ready for the taken as of today :holysheep: , but they will be my bud sites hopefully:hubba:.The clones from her are doing vary well except 1 but thats cool tho. Sprayed them down with big bloom and ima change the water out that they are sitting in.Put some fresh H2o in there for um:spit:.  The bubblicious iz doing vary well i think, not showing as much vigor as the other but it's come along. I think that this plant is not a bushy type plant from the sloe growth of side branchies, or i jus need to tie the top down farther. 
I gave it its 1st drink of nutes sunday and as of today it seems to react to it preety well. So it will get drink #2 today.

Sence the Pb has become so bushy, I will have another tip for thoses that need it. I will be pulling back the leaves to expose the stem for better light penatration to the small side branches. NEVER CUT THEM NO MATTER HOW BAD THEY PISS YOU OFF!!! youll regret it big time!!! Pics will be up shortly.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 16, 2007)

I pulled back the leaves useing toothpicks to hole them back. I did get a stubbrn leaf so i bent down a piece of the hair pin to make a hookand hold it in place un till the branchies are above them. I also tied down the the tops of each plant today. i wont tie them down again for another 2-3 nodes. I got some dis color on the leaf of the bubblicious that i dont know what it is. it's a red circle around it in the pics. Well here are the pics at 3weeks....


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 16, 2007)

2 more pics


----------



## tcbud (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful babies, i am amazed that you start the LST method so early, i am gonna try that on my next grow.  Thanks


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 16, 2007)

i think as soon as the start on the new growth after the single blades have formed that its a goon time to start tieing it down. The main stem be vary bendable at this time and it lower chances of it snapping.


----------



## jash (Oct 17, 2007)

very nice lst grow BFOK:hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 17, 2007)

I went back to Dr.Chronic and reread the discription of the Bubblicoius. And sure enough it said " Bubbelicious, also known as Bubble Gum is a medium tall, usually not too branchy (sometimes stretchy) plant, producing compact, crystal covered buds". So i jus untied it and ima jus let it do its thing. the most that i will do is bend it over to make like an arch when it get to that height.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking good man. Nice and bushy already it's looking. I dunno what the spot is from, what soil you using?  

I put 2 Bubblelicious in germ today so I'll have pics in about a week. Great to see yours taking off !  Good luck with them girls.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2007)

Those ladies are short and fat. Good job BFOK...wish I could thumb the spot prob for you.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 17, 2007)

im useinf FoxFarm OF soil anlong with the nutes grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom. Im not really worried about it as of yet.But if it get worse ill be searching high and low for answers. As of today no sign of nute burn on the bubble so im guessing it took preety well to the 2nd drinking of nutes. Next week i will be upping the dose by 40-50% try to get the most veg growth outta them befor i put them into flower. And ima do that as soon as them clones take root, Sat makes a week hopefully they take root close to then. untill then try to keep everything these next to weeks perfect for the right envorment for females to come about.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 20, 2007)

The branchies on the Pb are almost at the point were i want it, above the leaves. 2 are really visable and 3 are almost there. approching week4 and its given off a really nice soft skunk odor. After i untied the bubblicious.......The side growth started comeing LOL.Its at week3 and been giveing off this really faint sweet smell sence a week above ground.The spot is still there, it's not getting worse. so thats good. Ill have pics up soon. had to give the cam back.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Blunt.

Sounding good.  I do love the short bushy plants ya got.  Looking forward to seeing some more pics. 

PB


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 20, 2007)

Lookin great Blunt :aok:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 22, 2007)

Yea this is the last week of veg.:woohoo:  Wish me all the luck that i get 2 healthy girls:hubba: or atleast 1. 2day i transplanted them into the 3gal grow bags bottum of the pot wazz full of roots they are gonna love the room they have now. they also recieved there 2nd to last dose of grow big at 2 1/2 tsp per gallon + 1 tsp of big bloom :holysheep: i hope i dont burn them ill know how well they take to it tomorrow but i think they will be fine. No problems at all everything is green and healthy. Now the smell has become stronger vary sweet and strong when i open the poly door.


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2007)

*GREEN MOJO for females.  *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 23, 2007)

looking great blunt, i think its a good idea to start lst early, its easier to minipulate where you want them to grow. 

i may be wrong but is that 1 of your cuts snapped on the left of that picture.


----------



## SSwest (Oct 23, 2007)

BFOK, my bubblelicious at almost 8 weeks of vegging under 8 26w CFL's are only about a foot tall, but bushy as hell.  I think you made a good decision to just let them do there thing.  I have week 7 pics of my hopeful ladies in my journal.  Good luck on the females.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 23, 2007)

85, yea it is a vary good idea to tie down early, real soft stem easy to move.
and the stem rotted there turned brown,....i ditched all of them, mold started to from on the leaves and i didnt want it to stay in there.

SS, my bubblicious iz like 5-6inches im on week3 for that1 and 4 for the pb. After i untied te bubble it bushed out nicely looking at the space  that im working in i decied to tie it back down this time in an arch.have the middle nodes higher maybe i can get a row of budz growing on the middle branchies. but it really did bush out nicely after i untied it


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck with the females bro:hubba:  love the plants


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 28, 2007)

Its been 3days sence changing back the lights to 12/12 moved the process up a week, but anyway my purple bud told me 2day that it's a SHE!!!!:woohoo:  I waz tie'n her branchies down  and i looked OH Hell Yea!!:holysheep: !!! I see 2hairs looking like a "v".:hubba:  magnafied it and yup it is.:woohoo:  Now time to wait on the bubble to join in it's sister and be 2 fine wemen. If its a stud then ill let his powder love fertlize a bud. But 2 different strains to smoke will be killer


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 28, 2007)

Alright BFOK!!!


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

Alright a girl! Break out the blunts! That is one of my favorite parts - the determination of a girl! Way to go, dude.

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 28, 2007)

1 more to go come on bubblicious!!!! i doubt it shows as fast as the pb


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

*Come on baby, come on......*:banana:   *Mojo Mojo Mojo!!!!!*

*LOL!:joint: *


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 28, 2007)

grow is lookin good hope to see some more picks soon.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 28, 2007)

allright congrats on the fem!


it sure would be nice to have a nice supply of beans......i'm happy for ya either way.  
peace


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 30, 2007)

5 days into flower i tied down the branches of the Pb made all tops form a circle, when them buds come in it'll look like a crown:hubba:. i took measurements of it and its roughly 10ina half inches with some 5inch branches 7 or 8 tops or should i say future bud sites and many more are coming up. It's jus now starting to really show it's sativa side. The bubblicious havent shown sex as of yet. but 2day i seen what looks like tiny female flowers, but it was to small to really tell, it can be new growth.Its getting really bushy starting to branch out but not alot length pretty short branches really tight nodes . Ill put up more pics when i get a cam or either when theres some action going on:watchplant:. Report at the begin of week2


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 30, 2007)

ostpicsworthless: 


J/K


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 30, 2007)

:yeahthat: :hitchair: :goodposting: LOL


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 30, 2007)

cant wait to see the LST pics Blunt.


the anticipation is killin me


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 30, 2007)

You cant wait, i got 8-9weeks till its ready to smoke for both. I really wanna see them purple buds. i hope i dont have to lower the temps cause it gets no lower then 72-71*


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

!%@$%$%[email protected]%@#~%$%$#!^()^)(()*&(^(^*&^$#W geta camera lmfao


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 1, 2007)

OK i got some Pics for yall hope you like it. And i went over to the new house to to clean up a lil bit, and took a look at my soon to be grow room and i love it. walkin closet with enough room to put my veg box in . well here are the pics the bubblicious is 1st then the purp


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 1, 2007)

:holysheep:  Those ladies look lovely very nice looking ladies bro any of them single lol


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 1, 2007)

yea purp is looking for a good friend, bubble havent made it's mind up yet. Hey sticky do you count the days in flower by when you see the 1st sign of sex during 12/12, or when you set the light to 12/12??? there only 4 and 5 weeks old, and i think there really big for there size almost a foot tall and this is jus the 1month of flower. I think there gonna be kinda with lots of nice sized budz, i hope


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 1, 2007)

Those ladies are BEAUTIFUL!!! Lush and green, very healthy. This is some good work BFOK.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 1, 2007)

They are vary easy to grow so far. I KNOW I BEEN A LIL HEAVY ON NUTES (or jus the right amount) but no nute burn, responds well to each drink with a growth sprout seems.


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

good job, the growth spurt is natural, there loving what your doing, keep it green


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 1, 2007)

darn good grow bluntfullofkush gonna have you a new batch of kush soon lol..


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 1, 2007)

thanx guys, for the kind words.
tom speaking of kush, i need to go get some kush seeds so i can have some more. A friend of mine be having orange kush. i grew it on my 1st grow and it turned out good as &^%#, but no were a good as wht he grew. He only grow outside. his waz so orangish color compared to mine. ima have to grow it again this time with better stuff


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

ooo sounds tasty, i want some


----------



## jash (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful healthy plants Blunt:hubba:. wish i have the patience to do some nice lst like yours-started with mines but then stoped cause i wanted to flower asap   again great job man:aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great BFOK. :aok: *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 4, 2007)

This is the start of the 2nd week of flower and it turns out that i have a male . it's ok tho, i plan on useing the pollen on my purple bud . So my "q" iz, when do the male start to relase pollen? i waz thinking around week 3 or so. am i right?? I was kinda up set to get a male, but i planed to do this when i bought the seeds. OK so let me give you the details about the male.

Bubblicious
during veg wasnt to bushy packed on a smell around week2-3 of veg, a light sweet scent to it. stem vary waxy, feels almost like a candle. from wht i read, thats a sign of good resin production. as for flower like i said it the 2nd week, but wht i can say is that its branchies have really streched with nice tight nodes, the smell is even more stronger then what it waz, and combined with the smell of the purple the grow box has a candy skunk smell (if that makes sence only way to describe it). flowered at 4 weeks showed sex in 6days

Purple buds
During veg vary bushy responded really well to LST. vary fast growth love nutes(also the bubblicious).faint smell of skunk that got strong when you moved the plant around. flower, it got much more bushy and showing many good bud sites. long branches tight nodes the smell is really starting to come out and be really strong. flowered at 5weeks showed sec in 3days.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Nov 4, 2007)

dam blunt those are looking really nice man can wait to see them at the end nice good so far mate


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Blunt -looking good.  I love the way weed smells when you move it around.

Don't worry about the male, it's not abnormal to get one.  I have a male in flower, and it's getting ready to release pollen.  I would say 3 or 4 weeks into flower would be a good time to collect pollen.  Early male pollen may not be the best if your breeding.

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh im not up set about the male in the least bit. im finna get my money worth outta these seeds. I will be moving the male to my fish take with no light other then what i have on in the room. i herd they dont need much light to mature.

After i posted i tied down the branches of the PB. MANNNNNN i love the smell it have and the growth is extreme. compared to the veg, growth IZ OUTTA CONTROL!!!!  during the 1st week of flower it look like it doubled size already. the bubble growth is outstanding, sence finding out its a male i see many ball clusters forming at the top cola. not much on the branches. its really showing that single cola action that in the pic, jus not buds.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 5, 2007)

Been following your grow for a while, and they look really nice man. I've also been wondering how you collect pollen as well. Bc I know the balls on the male open up, but how do you control this process?Can you chop a branch off and let it sit in a vial or something? I'm asking bc' I currently have 1 male still in my trash can. I havent taken it out yet, bc it's not full yet, but today I pulled him out of the can and he's still alive after a week of sittin in the dark. The tips of new growth are slooowly yellowing, but the rest of the plant is healthy as an ox.

I'm really falling in love with my only flowering sativa in my flower room. She's putting on some serious bud weight, and since I've snipped the LST bonds off her, it's tipping her limbs down some. I'll probly splint her up for support, but yea.. Plus she's got the most bud sites, and densest buds of all 5 so far! I obviously can't pollenate her with a male indica and expect the same results. So I might just clone her. 

Anyone fill us in on how you collect pollen without impregnating everything else?

Great grow so far man, I'll keep watching.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 5, 2007)

Put a paper bag around the plant and shake the hell out of it. Then put the bud u want to pollenate in the bag and shake it. then pull the bag off and throw it away, now u have only one bud pollenated. or use q tips!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 7, 2007)

Well ive been really busy working on the house getting it extermanated doing a lil bit of patch work. this weeked ill be dealing with the grow room bleaching it up get it all clean and ready for when i move in next week . Still tryna get that HID light. i think ima have to hold off on that game i want, that 60$ will help alot.

Now the plant are doing vary well. balls balls and more balls on the male. I waz thinking bout stripping all the branches off(to protect against accidental pollenation) and jus leaveing the top cola with a sandwich bag on it. cause that will be enough for a few other crosses:hubba:  like with Haze or kush(Next Grow)  I jus wonder if it will be ok to cut the other branchies??? or will it go into shock and die??

My lovely lady is just takeing over the grow box really expanding wide all branchies are tied down, i may do this 1 or 2 more times then let it go freestyle untill it jus get tottaly outta hand in there.More white hairs are popping up all over the place:hubba: . Thery are both at Week2 day18. 6-7 more weeks to go:hairpull:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

i think i'd try and fashion some sort of divider, anyway sounds like things going along quite well, keep it green, i think mine been in flower 1 week so 7-8 to go lol


Dc


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 7, 2007)

that mean we will be smokeing around the same time.27th of Dec makes 9weeks and start takeing samples at 7 weeks jus enough to see how the buz is. ima do that every week till i feel it to the point i like it, but ima leave some of the buds to go till week 9 jus to see how well they are


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 7, 2007)

awsome grow  she looks better and better every time you take a pick lol lookin at her makes me hungry for some smokin....


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 7, 2007)

Need some pics bro...


----------



## SSwest (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey bro, sorry to hear about the male, I feel your pain.  But keep doing whatever your doing to keep that other lady healthy.  Yes my bubblelicous stretched big time, but it was mainly due to the hieghth of my light.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 10, 2007)

i had the light close to mine and it still streched.ima cross them when ever these pollen sacks pop. 

the leaves waz dropping i think i need to water. i picked it up and it waz very light , and i didnt get a chance to water yester like i waz supposed to. but pics will be comeing soon


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 14, 2007)

The Purple buds is budding slowly the growth is outragous. really skunky smell. Theres a dense cluster of white hairs forming on the tops:hubba:  bud production is really finna take off within the next few weeks.It streched so much, it seem everyday i need to pull the lights up or tie it down. Now i see what people talking about the strech that sativas do during flower. it aint no joke, gotta keep them in check or they will do what they wanna do. No pollen as of yet. it's still goin but it aint popped yet. i hope it hurry up cause my lady is ready for seeds. Ill have pics up soon gotta go get the cam. been really busy with getting the house togeather, after we paint they gonna come out to inspect it and then we are moving hopefully it will be this week but no l8ter then next monday


----------



## thepiff (Nov 15, 2007)

hey BluntFullOfKush where did u get that fan? Is it expensive? ive been lookin for one with intake and outflow.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 16, 2007)

that fan is preety cheap like 15$ @walmart


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 21, 2007)

It have came down to that time,.....Packing up to move. we passed inspection yesterday and got the greenlight to move in. So ima spend the rest of today packing up.Hopefully i'll find my web cam somewere. but any hoot

It seems like i cant take care of a male,... so he ended up dieing on me  with no pollen released  but it's all good tho. My purple buds is entering the 5th week of flower and them buds are popping up every were. Millions of white hairs 15 budding tops still waiting on the purple color to kick in. Sence it's a 9week flowering sativa i expect to see a change around week 6 or 7. It lost all of it's skunky smell to it , hopefully it will come back. DAMN!!!! i wish i knew where that web cam is. she looks jus wonderful. but hopefully ill have a lil show of pics when im close to finish packing. Smoke a blunt and be easy


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 5, 2007)

hope 2 hear from u soon neighbor ive missed u around dont think u been on but pm me when u get back hope to hear from u soon hope all is well man its been werid not talkin to u


----------



## Thorn (Jan 31, 2008)

Just browsed over ur grow blunt..and boy that was some sick LSTing going on there. didn't think of LSTing that early, but i shall try!!


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 31, 2008)

Dang blunt at first i thought you were taking the LST a little overboard and now seeing your plants and all those tops your going to make a lot of bud in a short space. The problem i had with my indoor grow was the bottom of the plant  made tiny buds under the flo lights but if i had followed your method all there would be is top buds and it would have worked a lot better. Great job cant waite to see the finish because i have some White lable Doublegum im going to try this year. Slim


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 1, 2008)

im done with this grow. all togeather i got about 1 ina half oz's off it dry. really pleased. altho it didnt turn purple it was really good eye candy. ill have to get the pics off my laptop to post up on here. and Pot belly has a reakky good method thats like mine. I treat every branch like the main stem and tie them down. try getting some t5 lights. they work really well. from veg to flower. jus switch the bulbs out


----------



## tom-tom (Feb 3, 2008)

im glad to hear of your harvest bro hope its some great smoke for u man


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 30, 2009)

nice strain's you got going!!  glad to hear you were happy with the harvest
you need to get that Blunt full of pre98 Bubba Kush or SFV OG Kush :hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 30, 2009)

i think imma fill my next blunt up wit ChemDawg. but ive herd nothing but the best about Bubba and the OG. jus gotta find them strains for purches.and i herd that the "TRUE" Bubba is a clone only, is this tru???


----------



## HazeMe (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey BluntFullOfKush,

I'm just now looking in on your grow, and I must say it's impressive. Nice looking ladies you have there. 

HazeMe


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 1, 2009)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> i think imma fill my next blunt up wit ChemDawg. but ive herd nothing but the best about Bubba and the OG. jus gotta find them strains for purches.and i herd that the "TRUE" Bubba is a clone only, is this tru???


ya the bomb cuts are clone only!! i have one of the best Bubba Cuts pre98 Bubba Kush then there is the Katsu cut the pure puss kush, SFV OGK, those are all great Kush strains the real ones are clone only but now they have been making fem beens like pre98 Bubba fems but you will most likely never find a pheno like the original clone, plus i am not a big fan of fem seeds anyway. if you want to buy some bomb genetics try the THC Bay at the a THC Farm. they have some killer genetics like the following.
SFV OGK BX2
OGiesel
Chem Valley Kush 
UnderDawg#1
Jackberry x Madonna
Killing Fields x Maddona
East Coast Purple Diesel
Deep Chunk
pre98 Bubba Kush x Bubblegum 97
Happy Brother x Chem-D IX1
C99 x Deep Chunk
UK Cheese x Deep Chunk
Sour Diesel x Deep Chunk
all these are sure to give up a few keepers per 10-pack 

as for the ChemDawg  thats a plan you cant go wrong with some chem
i got the (Skunkva) 91 Chem, Chem #4, Chem-D x Blueberry, and i will be getting the Chem-D soon all killer if you can pull a chem cut i would go for it
:hubba: if you can get the following cuts then grab em up 
Chem-D
91 Chem
Chem#4
Chems Sister
Original Daywrecker Diesel
Headband
707 Headband
UnderDawg
Double UnderDawg
you will be very happy with any one of the strains i just mentioned.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 1, 2009)

on attitude seeds , under reserva privada, they have an an og kush that say the genetics are chemdawg 91', i was thinking bout getting a few seeds from them. along with there purple wreck, but i wont get those fem'ed. i got alot of breeding ideas that i wanna do and it includes those two strains,barneys farm blue chesse reg, church,and pineapple express.imma spend a couple hundred on seeds so i wont need to buy any for a while and keep myself occupied with a lil crossing. I wish i was somewere i could get those type of clones, but being here in the middle preety much means starting from seeds that i order.I think i need to get that tissue culture kit i seen inorder to do that LOL.


----------

